# Lumpkin Co. Need 4 members



## jrad17 (May 25, 2011)

We are looking for 4 members for the 2011-2012 hunting season. 545 Acres mix of planted pines and Hardwoods-Camp site with power $540.00. Deer, Turkey, and Bear. Property is located in Lumpkin Co. on HWY 52 between HWY 9 and Nimblewill Church Rd.


----------



## jrad17 (May 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics from last year.


----------



## fullstrut (May 25, 2011)

How many members total?


----------



## jrad17 (May 25, 2011)

14 members


----------



## Greenboy (May 25, 2011)

Are you close to Poverty creek hunting club?


----------



## jrad17 (May 25, 2011)

Not sure where Poverty is exactly but i think we are close.


----------



## ladyhuntr (May 26, 2011)

*Interested in lease*

Hi,
I am interested in finding out more about the land for lease and if its still available. I can be reached on my cell at 229-288-1075.

Thanks,
Connie
ladyhuntr@hotmail.com


----------



## Drooker (Jun 2, 2011)

Does the dues cover power and how long is the lease for?
When will it have to be renew?


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 2, 2011)

Already in a club this year but wish I seen this earlier, if your keeping a list add me to it I would be interested next season.


----------



## Drooker (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kids*

Is the club kid friendly? I have young children that want to hunt with me is that allowed.


----------



## jrad17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Drooker- The power is covered in the $540 and the lease is from June to June. You have hunting rights for the whole year. Kids are more than welcome, we have several kids hunting. The deer in my avatar was taken by my son when he was 12 and 2 of the 3 pics were taken by young hunters. 

Luke0927- I am keeping a list and you are on it. Hopfully we can work something out next season. Good Luck for 2011!


----------



## jrad17 (Jun 10, 2011)

Still have a couple of spots available! Showing the property this Sunday @ 2:00. Call me if interested. Jason 423-322-9006


----------



## Drooker (Jun 21, 2011)

Im instred in joining Call Me at 770-540-8184


----------



## greenps (Jun 28, 2011)

*members needed?*

Do you still have openings?


----------



## jrad17 (Jun 28, 2011)

greenps said:


> Do you still have openings?


PM sent.


----------



## nicevans (Jun 30, 2011)

*Still available??*

I am very interested if you still have availability.  Please let me know how to contact you.  

Thanks,

Nic


----------



## Pepper1126 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Interested*

This would be my first club in a few years. I live in Cumming near the Cherokee line so very close. Does each member get assigned a track of land or is it first come first serve? also, do yall allow ATV's? Thanks.


----------



## jrad17 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pepper1126 said:


> This would be my first club in a few years. I live in Cumming near the Cherokee line so very close. Does each member get assigned a track of land or is it first come first serve? also, do yall allow ATV's? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## jrad17 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks to all that have responded. We are full this year, but i have a record of all interested should a spot open up for next year. Happy Hunting!


----------



## WindyRidge11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Was just wondering if you have any openings for the 2012 /2013 season and if so would like to get some info on rules ect. thanks.


----------



## khicken (Jan 5, 2012)

looking to see if any openings for the 2012-2013 season?????


----------



## khicken (Jan 5, 2012)

if any openings please contact me at 904-813-3947 just moved  to the cummings area and looking for a qdm club


----------



## Keck27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I hunt lumpkin now but would be interested in the prop. The prop. I hunt now is hard to get my atv disc to.  If you have any openings for the 2012-2013 season.  Please contact me at 404.604.5277.


----------



## ted3655 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am interested in a 2012/2013 membership. Call me at 706-974-8909 if you have an opening.  Thanks   Ted Martin


----------



## airbosn (Feb 27, 2012)

I think we still need 5 members on our club here is a post about it.     http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672640


----------



## mightykasey14 (Jun 25, 2012)

let me know if you have openings.  I was in a club off little mountain this year and my timber got waxed!  No where to put a stand no deer ect.  Let me know if you have any opening in dawson or lumpkin.  Thanks


----------



## redtick13 (Nov 11, 2012)

looking for land for me and my kids were use to qdm deer we dont drink just wanting somthing closer to home we live in cumming ga. call if you have any openings my name is wayne keys 770-781-5680


----------



## Buck Hunter (Dec 21, 2012)

Could you let me know if you have any openings i need 2 memberships. e-mail me at wayne.lively@hotmail.com thanks.


----------



## hunter16 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am currently hunting on a club in hall county, but i would be interested in joining for the 2013 season.


----------



## lineman 24 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am interested in joining your club! Pm Ed you


----------



## ted3655 (Apr 24, 2013)

*2013 Hunting Season*

Are you still looking for memebers for the 2013/2014 season?


----------

